# thoughts on what was going on here, experiences with employment and...varying speed levels?



## SpeedTheRacer (11 mo ago)

Yeah okay, I have had what seems to me now in retrospect kind of peculiar experiences with employment and otherwise that are kind of hard to explain but here's my best attempt. Okay, it seems like I am not really slow at all, in public and I have had numerous other experiences where I seemed a lot faster then everyone else. It was a problem sometimes in my life where people thought that I was on drugs or something because I was so fast and it shocked them in disbelief. But then I have had times where the same thing has happened to me where I was around people who were unbelievably fast and I even became confused by their actions and unable to keep up with them during some jobs that I have had though, it seemed kind of sporadic like they'd speed up and slow down unexpectedly. I don't see then how it's possible for people to hold back that in regular situations and then somehow summon as this energy and move so fast.

People have tried to slow me down my whole life and gotten mad at me for being so fast, I am in a city that's quite pricey to live in and I see people driving around in expensive cars they get out and I'm faster then them so I wonder. I just mention and say this because it all adds together to this situation that I am having trouble solving for certain. Basically I just wonder as well is success really tied to how fast you are and is being really fast really that important of a skill or attribute and is it something that really various that much from person to person? I mean is it impossible to reach a certain level of success if you don't possess certain attributes like being fast? because again I have had jobs where they didn't go well for me because I wasn't fast enough and I have been told that I am slow and yet, I seem to be faster then a lot of people so I don't know it's really weird to me, I don't see how any of this makes sense at all. 

Also could it have been drugs sometimes? I have really suspected it's drugs at times.


----------



## RockDen (5 mo ago)

You don't have to work faster than other people. The only thing required of you is the quality of your work. However, I want to note that it all depends on your work and what you do. And judging by how you express your thoughts, you most likely used drugs, and I think you need to give them up first and then think about why you've been fired. I found a job I liked and had to fill out forms about my abilities and experience via a great assessment tool. And it got me thinking about why I quit my previous job, what went wrong, etc. Thinking about that can be rewarding.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I was always too slow for my jobs. I just functioned at a slower pace naturally, and couldn't help it much. I could function _kinda_ fast in spurts once in a while, but there was no way I could maintain that for whole shifts every shift. I was usually slower than what managerial people wanted. Glad I don't fuckin' work any more!


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I was slow at many things. With certain jobs (e.g., waitressing), I was able to figure out a system and eventually work faster. In my self-employment (editing), I never got fast. I offered quality instead. But if I'd been working for an employer, I would have been fired.


----------

